# Kubrick is sick!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so worried right now, I feel like throwing up... my stomach is in a knot. Kubrick started getting loose stool earlier today and it's been getting progressively worse. He pooped 6 times in 30 minutes, each time letting go of maybe a drop of runny stool and the last couple of times it was bloody (just a little blood, not a lot). That was about 30 minutes ago. He has been acting completely normal, running around and playing with his ball, so I'm pretty sure it's just some kind of worm, but I'm still feeling like I should be doing something. I gave him some of the low residue food that we have here tonight and I've put his last stool sample in a baggie so we'll be taking him to the vet first thing tomorrow morning. If he was lethargic at all then I would definitely take him to the emergency vet, but since he is acting normal, we'll be waiting for the morning.

Please keep us in mind for tonight. I might be freaking out for no reason, but I worry so much about my baby boy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Lina, I am so sorry to hear about Kubrick. I will be praying for you guys and I hope the vet can see you first thing in the morning. Please let us know.
Just try to keep some liquids down him so he doesn't get dehydrated.

Give Kubrick a big hug from Sissy and me.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Lina,
Does your regular vet have an emergency number that you could call? Just to double check that it is okay to wait until morning to take Kubrick in? That way you wouldn't have to worry so much and maybe get some sleep tonight. 
Dawna


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina--- Hope Kubrick feels better soon! The old poop sample might not be fresh enough for them to test it.. best to get something tomorrow morning before you go.
Maybe he just ate something nasty?

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, sorry he is having a bad time, but it seems to be bothering you more than him. I know it bothers me too when mine have something wrong. Every once in a while this will happen to Shelby. Vet said it's like colitis. Hope he is better by morning. Keep us all posted. Shelby sends hugs!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina.....OMG, my thoughts and prayers are for you and Kubrick tonight. Did you go to the park today?? Perhaps he ate something from the sidewalk or maybe it's that gastrointestinal virus thing. I am so sorry this is happening to him, it really is so frightening when they become ill. I am sure the Vet will have him back to normal in no time.
I will check back tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all for your get well wishes! Dawna, I hope to see the vet first thing in the morning, but their emergency number doesn't work past 10pm on Sundays, which is very frustrating! I think he will be fine, he has been drinking water. Ryan, I will try to get a sample tomorrow, but I took one tonight just in case he doesn't poop in the morning, though I'm sure he will. I would think that he just ate something bad, except that he JUST had a case of Giardia and was on antibiotics for it. It went away and now this. That's why I'm guessing it's worms.

Michele, just wanted to add that it probably does bother me more than him. I guess I just freaked because he has never had anything like blood in his stools before and it got me worrying... I will let you all know what I find out in the morning!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

When my dogs come down with loose stools I give Benebac. It is in a paste that you put into their mouth. They actually like the taste so it isn't a big pain. What happens when they get loose stool is the bad bacteria in their intestines takes over. Benebac puts good bacteria in to combat the bad. It usually take a day or two but then gets them back on the right track as long as it isn't something more serious. Yogurt can also help.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jennifer, if it was just loose stools, I would be fine. He gets those from time to time and I know how to deal with it. It's the blood that worries me.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

This is gross, but if I'm not mistaken my vet told me to keep a poo sample in the fridge until bringing it in (gag). I'll google to make sure. 
p.s. It's 9:57 here, maybe I could call him for you and plead ignorance. Okay, probably wouldn't work.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I would be a nervous wreck too! Big hugs to you both! Thank goodness he is acting normal. Maybe it's just something nasty he ate.  Keep the poo in the fridge and I would bag up a morning one too just to be safe! Hopefully he won't have any more blood. That's scary!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

{{hugs for you and Kubrick}}


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you both. Hopefully you'll have news tomorrow, as I am leaving for the great up north and I won't be able to check the forum for a week or so. What will I do?!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna, I wish that would work! haha! Thanks for the refrigerator tip, Dawna and Christy, I put it in there. I made sure to clear out some door space, so it's in by itself.

I just gave Mr. Kubrick some ice chips to make sure he's getting plenty of water and he's busily and happily chewing away at them, so that's good. The things I won't do for him! I'm sure I'm freaking out more than I should be considering that he's not acting strange, but first time problems are always the hardest to deal with, I think.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree Lina, poo needs it's own 'area' in the fridge.
I think I scrubbed the entire kitchen with bleach after our 'poo in the fridge' episode. HA
I'm glad Kubrick is acting normally, I hope that helps you relax some. Sorry you are having to deal with this, I know it's no fun. 
Dawna


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Lina,
Sorry to hear about Kubrick. It sounds like it's probably something minor, since he is acting like himself. My guys would get the runs from time to time and I never did figure out the cause. Good luck at the vet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- how scary! I am glad he is acting himself and getting lots of liquids in. Hugs to you and Kubrick :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, you got some great advice already--so I will just send some positive thoughts to you your boy Kubrick. Keep us posted. Glad he is acting normal though...that is a great sign.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ I'm sorry to read about Kubrick being sick. I sure hope it is just a little "bug" or something he ate that disagreed w/him. I'll be checking in the morning to see how he's doing.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lina I am so sorry to learn that Kubrick is having a problem. I will keep checking back to find out what the vet says. Hope it isn't serious.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lina, since he's acting fine and drinking water he will probably be fine until he gets to the vet in the AM. Try to get a good night sleep.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hank wishes Kubrick a quick recovery for whatever the little buddy has. 

Please keep us updated.

Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- So sorry to hear about Kubrick! I know how worried you must be. Maddie had an episode of bloody diarrhea once, but it was from an intolerance to wheat. What did your vet give Kubrick for giardia? The reason I asked is that if it was Panacur, it is supposed to kill worms also. In any case, I'm sending get well wishes to Kubrick and hope you get some rest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:*Get well soon Kubrick!!*:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor baby! If he was on antibiotics, it could just very well be his gut trying to get back to normal. I also think some good bacteria would be good for him... yogurt, acidopholous, but of course it's not likely you'll have that lying around and it's late Sunday night. Hopefully Kubrick will be fine in the morning.

Sammy had the runs like this, a tiny bit of blood too, for 3 days last fall and it was very worrisome! He'd get many episodes during the night which was exhausting, but it finally passed. I had to give him that burger/rice diet for a few days and he was fine. Good idea about the ice chips to keep him hydrated. The fact that he's playing and acting normally is very good! This might just be a simple case of indigestion.

Keeping fingers crossed! Hope you all sleep well tonight.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

checking to see how Kubrick is doing?? Sending get well hugs and kisses.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina how scary, I hope you got some rest last night. Even though Kubrick is acting fine I think the small amount of blood would scare me also. We are sending over good thoughts for you and Kubrick, please give him some extra belly rubs from us :hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending healing vibes your way and praying Kubrick is OK today! I know I freak out about everything with mine, too! They are just like kids!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope Kubrick is better this morning. Is there a chance he chewed in a twig or something on your walks in the park or something?

Once or twice Benji had bloody stool right after he was treated for Girardia. It got me really nervous. He had eaten a few twigs and while passing them it scratched his poop passage. 

Wish Kubrick a speedy and healthy recovery!:hug:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Lina! Mijo had the same thing last summer around this time. It was all because of an old chew he found lying around and decided to munch on... doc gave him some meds and he was all better very quickly. Don't expect Kubrick to poop very much following the bloody stools because he's all pooped out most likely. I hope its nothing serious like Mijo's little incident. Good luck and let us know!

Connie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hi Lina, just checking in on you and Kub.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lina, so sorry that Kubrick has this problem. I am sure it is just something he ate. When my guys had some bloody stools after diahrea the vet said that it is normal to see the blood as it is just from the irritation of the colon. I think if you saw a massive amount, you should worry, but a little is fairly normal, expecially since he is acting fine, and drinking and eating. Rice & chickenk is great to bind him up if he keeps up with the runs! 
Let us know what the vet says!! 
Laurie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking for good news. I sure hope your baby boy is okay and this is something small to deal with. Yep, blood scares me also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Hope you had a good night and Kubrick is OK! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Get well soon Kubrick. 
I hope it is something minor. Perhaps something that he ate that caused some irritation as it passed throuugh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy I missed this last night since I expect to read that all is well as soon as you get back from the vet. I'm hoping the blood was simply from irritating his colon, but it is scary to see. I have to tell you my heart skipped a beat when I read the title of this thread.

I'll be staying close to the computer till you have a chance to post. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking this morning for any news.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just checking in too to see how Kubrick is doing and what the vet had to say.

We are sending hugs to both you & kubrick

Pat/Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Hope everything is well this morning and maybe Kubrick just had a 24 hour bug (I think I got a case of the 24 hour flu yesterday)

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just found this thread and had to skip to the end to see if there was news. I'll add my healing thoughts and prayers to all the others. Hope Kubrick is feeling better today! :grouphug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, we are all worried about Kubrick. I am crossing my fingers that it is not something serious and that your vet will figure out what is going on. Give Kubrick a big hug from me!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope that Kubrick is fine this morning. Sending out hugs to you and Kubrick!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Just saw this thread. Hoping Kubrick is feeling well this morning. Cazzie wags his tail for him!

Sue AKA Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow----I was shocked to log on to the forum and see Kubrick is sick. I'm so sorry:hug: I know you must be worried sick,but the good news is he was acting himself last night and you got him to the vet today. Sending good thoughts your way-------


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I read to the end of the thread to see how your baby is doing....no answers yet. I hope and pray he's ok.
Sending healing hugs to you both.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am soo sad to hear Kubrick is sick! i Hope you get good news from the vet and a quick treatment!

I remember when Gucci was sick those few days, I gave her pedialyte in a little medicine dropper (she was stubborn about drinking anything!) and that seemed to help a lot.

Hugs and well wishes from me and my girl!

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Checking to see if any news yet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys for all of your good thoughts! I just got back from the vet. They think it's a worm and have given me a dewormer and I'm putting him on the low residue diet for 5 days, as recommended. He is on Interceptor and has had the Parvo vaccine so Heartworm and Parvo virus were ruled out, thank goodness. Plus, he's not vomiting and is acting normal, so that's good.

I hope he feels better soon, but I am SO relieved that it doesn't appear to be anything more serious! He hasn't pooped at all today yet, probably because he's pooped out!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well hopefully now he'll be better quickly and it wasn't too serious. Now Lina--from all your extra worrying,you need a nice long bubble bath and a day to relax!:bathbaby:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I was so glad to read Kubrick will be fine. Sure does scare us to death when they are sick.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG Carolina I just saw this thread! I am so glad that the vet said it's just worms. We're sending big hugs to you and Mr. Kubrick! :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Hooray! Good news, Lina. Hope this worm moves on quickly.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wishing Kubrick a speedy recovery!!!! Glad to know he is going to be fine.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear it was not anything major Lina, wishing you a peedy recovery Kubrick.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope Kubrick is feeling better soon


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Get well soon, Kubrick!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad its nothing serious -- get better, Kubrick!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Kubrick is actually still very much sick. He's been pooping all day - 4 times today already and each time very runny. However, so far no blood. I've given him the Panacur for today and he is on the low res diet, so I hope that he will start getting better soon. I insisted that the vet do a test on his fecal sample (they said it wasn't necessary since he is on Interceptor), but Spencer and I agreed that it's better safe than sorry. I'll have the results of that tomorrow.

You guys are the best! Thanks for not making me feel like a complete fool for worrying so much. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lina, I'm so glad you insisted on the fecal test. Better safe than sorry. My thought are with your little guy!!
Carole


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear he's not feeling better yet. Wishing Kubrick a speedy recovery!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, I am glad that it's not anything serious and I do hope the test you requested proves it. It indeed is better to be safe than sorry! Wishing Kubrick a speedy recovery!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina,

I am sorry that Kubrick, but glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious. I hope he is better soon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wooooooohooooooooooooooooo :whoo::thumb:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well Kubrick and be at peace mommie Lina!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad it doesn't appear to be anything serious. Good thoughts your way, though.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carolina - you're not a fool - just a mommy who's totally in love with her darling little guy. I think the medicine will make him poop a lot - call your vet just to be sure. I believe that the worming medicines always cause the yuckies but you do want them out of there pronto. Hope that the special diet food works soon. Hugs to the man!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is great news that you ruled out parvo and heartworm! Both of those are very scary. I'm hoping Kubrick will respond quickly to the meds and be feeling better soon! :hug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Carolina,
I hope that Kubrick will be showing signs of improvement soon. dealing with the runs in a long coat breed is defiantly no fun.
Our thoughts are with you


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, just saw this thread...hope Kubrick is better soon. Sending lots of get well wishes his way!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to hear the vet isn't too concerned. I think you're wise to test too. Hopefully he'll be doing better soon, the poopies are NOT fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am happy to hear that the vet does not think that it is something serious. Doesnt the worming medication "make" them go more often? I had always thought that was the purpose of the meds, to kill off the parasite & get it out of the body asap. Is it possible that is why he has gone so much today>? Poor Kubrick !! Hope he is better soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa and Laurie, he pooped 3 times before I actually gave him the dewormer, so I don't think it's a side effect of the drug, at least not yet. Hopefully he will get it out of his system soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Kubrick!! Give him kisses and hugs from his playdate friends!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I hope the runs stop quickly and he is completely back to himself!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Kubrick is OK. When Shelby had something similar, my vet gave her some meds to help stop the runny poop.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Carolina, runny poops are no fun. Sorry you're having to deal with it. When Oliver had Giardia, he pooped very frequently. He had to be treated for it twice. After that, he still pooped frequently and had soft stools all the way until he was 6 months old. Various vets gave him anti-diarrheal meds, but it always came back when he was off the medications. At that point, I took him to a new vet who looked at a fecal sample on a slide, (you would think they'd do that FIRST, it only took him about 4 minutes!) discovered a bacteria and gave him an antibiotic. In a day and half the yukky stools were done never to be seen again. SO, good for you for demanding they take a fecal sample. There's just no sense in guessing to treat your baby, IMHO.

Feel better soon, Kubrick! Sending you big hugs and lickies from Ollie. :hug:


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Kubrick is sick*

I used slippery elm when Raquet had the non-stop runs for several days, he was going about every hour and could not hold it. I did not want to use antibotics after reading the side effects.
I purchased plastic in rolls and put it in the bathroom and put pads down over it which helped during the nighttime.

Hope your little darlin is feeling better this evening.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Poor Kubrick, the runs are no fun for either of you. Sending get well wishes to the little guy!


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

Poor baby. Kaya had the poops a week ago with blood in it. Took her to the vet, they did a stool sample, gave her an IV, and sent her home with three different meds and some chicken and rice canned food. Canned because my DH and I travel a lot in Alaska due to his job and stay in hotels.

Anyway, don't know what caused her to get sick and I had to wash her little butt all the time and it was so sore. Now that she will kind of let me brush her, (she is so matted back there) I will need to take some action. 

Kubrick will get better. I know it doesn't make it any easier when your baby is sick. But all of us on this forum are thinking about you and your little one.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lina--I am so sorry that Kubrick is still not feeling well. Roxie had the BIG D one time and kept me up all night long every 30-45 minutes. My vet insisted on a sample, but gave me Flagyl, and then gave me Flagyl, which cleared it up immediately.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*whew*

I'm just rushing through all the emails to find out how he is doing...

You have a group of folks totally there for you...I feel like I know all of you...and the pups.

So know that if you are addicted, so are we all.

Please keep us up to date on his health. Many blessings...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Kubrick is doing? Any better?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina....Just checking back to see what is happening with 'Cutie Kubie'. Hope to hear he is feeling better!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Kubrick is doing this morning. Sure hope today is a better day for him.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lina
So sorry to hear about Kubrick's illness (and your worry and clean-up!) I hope his little bottom is not tender  Hope things are getting back to normal today . . . Jackson sends puppy love and I send belly rubs for a quick recovery.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

howse the little guy doing today?
better, i hope.

joe


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

How's our gorgeous gray-faced buddy Kubrick doing today?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick actually is better today! His poops are soft and not runny, which is good, so I hope that by tomorrow he will have firmed up. Thanks everyone for asking! He is still the same silly happy go lucky dog. Running around killing his stuffed sheep and throwing his ball around, so I don't think he's too bothered by it.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

So Sorry to hear Kubick hasn't been feeling well. Hope he is doing much better today!

Oh, just saw the above post, we posted at the same time! Glad he is feeling better!


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

That's terrific! Glad to hear he's feeling better. :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WAY to go Kubrick = glad you are doing better!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay! Soft poo is WAY better than runny poo:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! glad Kubrick is on the mend.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Kubrick is getting better! Good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad Kubrick is doing better.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

So glad to hear Kubrick is feeling better today! I know tomorrow he'll be good as new! 
Thanks for the update!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It's so good to hear Kubrick is getting better. I bet you and Abbe have been so worried.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea for soft poo!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lina,

I have't been on line for awhile and am just now reading this thread..

I'm so glad to hear that Kubrick is on the mend! :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just catching up. Glad to hear that Kubrick seems a bit better today.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Glad Kubrick isn't too bothered by it today - it's you cleaning up so many messes that we worry about Carolina. Hugs to him!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So glad Kubrick is better today! Maybe by tomorrow he'll be 100%! :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Kubrick is doing better!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear Kubrick is on the mend.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carolina, just checking in to see how Kubrick is today. Hope he is 100%!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How is Kubrick doing today?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that Kubrick is doing better today.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carolina wrote: "Thanks for not making me feel like a complete fool for worrying so much. "

There is no need to feel silly about any of this, Lina. We can all understand and would do the same in your place. We care so much about our little hairy guys here and feel helpless when we aren't sure what's bothering them. ((Hugs))

I am very happy to read Kubrick is pooping a little more normally now. Sounds funny... lol but you know what I mean!  That is a good sign. It's a relief to hear it wasn't anything major and so hopefully this will all be resolved today or tomorrow. The poopy butts and messes are no fun at all... been there, done that. :suspicious:

Belly rubs for Kubrick from all of us!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking for today's update on Kubrick.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina,
It sounds like Kubrick is on the mend! :thumb: That's great news!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad to hear 'Cutie Kubie' is feeling better today.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear Kubrick's on the mend!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all is well! :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all for checking up on Kubrick! He is 100% better now! :whoo:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

And you don't have to clean anymore! So glad Kubrick is feeling 100%


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that Kubrick is back to his normal self. I'm sure you both feel much better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:

Fabulous news!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

100% better GREAT!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:Glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So good to hear......:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great! :whoo:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this...ugh! Glad to hear he's ok!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- great news, lets hope no more butt baths for quite a long time


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew Mr. Kubrick wouldn't be "out" for very long. :biggrin1: I'm so glad to hear he's doing great!! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm just catching up with this thread and am so glad to see that Kube is better now. That's good news!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I've been uncertain as to whether I should post this or not because I don't want to start a huge discussion on food or anything like that, but I figured that I've benefited so much from other people's experiences that I should write this just in case anyone else finds the same to be true and they don't have to freak out as much as I did.

I spoke to my vet after Kubrick's stool sample was tested and the sample was negative for every kind of parasite. Basically, no worms. He didn't have anything else wrong with him either, no other side effects other than the diarrhea and the blood in the stool, which didn't start until a day of the excessive pooping. The vet concluded that it must have been something that he ate that just didn't agree with him. The blood was basically just a side effect from pooping so much at once rather than a symptom of something else. I started thinking that it might have been the Fromm's Surf and Turf. As I mentioned earlier, he didn't really like the food and was basically just eating it not to starve since he knows that I mean business with food and don't give into any pickiness.

Anyway, I told Spencer that I thought we should put him back on the Duck and Sweet Potato, which he loves. He said it would probably be good to just finish the bag anyway since at that point it could have been something else that made him get the diarrhea. So, after he had been eating the low residue diet and got his stool back in order, I put him back on the Surf and Turf. A day passed. Wouldn't you know that the excessive pooping (5 times in half an hour - no blood this time) started again? I put him back on the Duck and Sweet Potato straight away after a day of the low residue food and his stool is now completely back to normal after a day of soft-ish stools. This of course meant that it really wasn't worms or anything like that since he got better straight away without any sort of meds.

I spoke to the vet and he agrees with me that the food just didn't agree with Kubrick at all. I'm not sure if it was an ingredient in the grain free aspect of the food or if it is the high protein content that made him poop so much. I want to make clear that I'm sure that the Surf and Turf itself is perfectly fine, it just didn't agree with Kubrick specifically. I'm inclined to think it was the high protein content as I think all the ingredients in the grain free are also found in one form or another in the Duck and Sweet Potato. I know there's a lot of controversy in general as well as specifically on this forum over whether or not to feed high protein diets and I don't want to turn this into a discussion about that. I just wanted to share my experience on how Kubrick did on this sort of diet, and that experience just happened to be negative. I really just wanted to write this in case anyone is looking to switch their dogs and see similar symptoms. I know that I would have liked to know about possible symptoms to look for myself.

Also, happy to report that Kubrick is feeling 100% now and is gobbling down his food just like he used to. He really does love his Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina,

I really appreciate you posting this information. I have my boys on Fromm's, I alternate between the 4 4-star flavors (duck and sweet potato, whitefish and potato, salmon a la veg and chicken a la veg). I just ordered the new Surf and Turf yesterday, as well as a bag of salmon a la veg. I think now maybe I will mix the two foods together or just add a little surf and turf each day to their main food. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin, yes I would do that as well. I transitioned him over 4 days so perhaps if I had gone slower it would have made a difference. I've always done the 4-star foods over 4 days, but it's very possible that the protein content needed to be introduced more slowly. This is a moot point with Kubrick since he highly disliked the taste anyway, but it is an excellent food and if I had a dog that would eat it well and the food agreed with him, I would definitely try to put him on it!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Lina, that is really good to know. Bunni does not do well with the higher protein, grain free foods, either. I think some of them just don't. 
Mine eat the other Fromm's flavors alternated or mixed with Blue Buffalo sometimes and they love it and do well. 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's really interesting Lina. If you already said, I missed it, but why did you originally want to change over to the Surf and Turf?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna, glad to know Kubrick isn't the only one that didn't do well on a high protein, grain-free diet! He does like all the other Fromm's flavors as well, though the Salmon is his least favorite. 

Kimberly, I wanted to switch over because I had heard so many great things about grain-free diets and wanted to see how Kubrick would do on it. I trust Fromm's, so once I heard they were making their own grain-free I just wanted to try it. It was really horrible to see Kubrick get so sick, but I'm glad I tried it anyway as now I don't have to wonder if he would do better on it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that makes complete sense to me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Very interesting Lina and good to know, thanks for sharing. We are also glad Kubrick is doing much better and it was only the food change and nothing else.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear the news about Kubrick! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is funny Lina, because my two are not crazy about the Salmon, either!! I thought they would really like it because dried salmon is Bunni's all time FAVORITE treat. But the food, eh, she can live without. Cru is a picky eater so it's tough to tell what he really likes or doesn't like. Except for broccoli and English peas. He LOVES them. He's weird. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet love salmon and I was thinking about changing food because of that. Now I will stay with the same food and sprinkle some salmon on top from time to time


----------

